# Tint-Safe Window Anti-Fog Options



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Even though it's super dry in Denver most of the time, on days when it's snowing, my windows fog up really bad when I have any number of pax. It's worse in the back, but probably because I run my A/C all year long, even in heat mode which is better angled in the front. 

I used anti-fog years ago on a bathroom mirror where the exhaust fan wasn't quite strong enough to pull the moisture out of the air. So I went online in search of an anti-fog for my car. Apparently most anti-fog isn't tint-safe (unless the windows are permanently tinted, not with film). I tried Googling tint-safe anti-fog, but the only thing I found was shaving cream - which supposedly only lasts a few days. I'd like it to last longer than that.

Does anyone have any other products or suggestions, short of requiring pax to not breathe? 😁


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ask at your local motorcycle shop. They have a few options for use on plastic windscreens. RAINx makes a good one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Ask at your local motorcycle shop. They have a few options for use on plastic windscreens. RAINx makes a good one


Thanks, I'll see if I could do that! As far as RainX, I can use the formula intended for the outside of the windshield on the outside of the windows, but their inside anti-fog says not safe for tinted windows (except permanently tinted ones - so safe for my windshield, but it's my rear side windows that fog up bad when it's snowing out). I searched the internet, and saw that the risk of using their anti-fog on the tinted side (which is the side that fogs up, obviously), is that the tint can turn purple. We all know how "awesome" purple tint looks... &#128513;


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Have your car checked to see if you have a heater core that is leaking.
It will fog up your windows if it has a leak.
Check your carpet by the drivers feet and feel if it's wet. If it's wet you must likely have a leaking heater core.

A newer car shouldn't have a issue with keeping the windows defogged.

I live in Portland where it's rainy and do not have any issues with fog on my windows.

I used to use this stuff called Cat Crap that is used for defogging ski goggles. 
Works very good and lasts a while. 
https://shop.heavyglare.com/cat-cra...b2nh6xIku0aIlYD3VEyYKp3ReCsoA1jRoCpzkQAvD_BwE


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Iann said:


> Have your car checked to see if you have a heater core that is leaking.
> It will fog up your windows if it has a leak.
> Check your carpet by the drivers feet and feel if it's wet. If it's wet you must likely have a leaking heater core.
> 
> ...


Thanks! What's weird is it only happens when it's snowing and generally only on the window wherever a pax is sitting. I have anchored WeatherTech mats, so checking under them will be fun. &#129315; It's pretty dry here most of the time, so even if something is leaking, I probably won't catch it unless it's REALLY leaking!

I'm wondering if it's the after market tint they put on the windows that is causing the issue. I'll look into the Cat Crap - I think ammonia is the issue with the tint, but maybe this stuff or other goggle anti-fog might be less chemically (since goggles go close to your eyes). &#128513;


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Most of the anti-fogging sprays are tint safe, another option is to crack your window an inch to help dump some of the humid air from the interior.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Most of the anti-fogging sprays are tint safe, another option is to crack your window an inch to help dump some of the humid air from the interior.


Hmmm. I didn't find any that explicitly said tint safe (I don't want to ruin my tint). &#128513;

I know I could technically crack a window or my sunroof, but when it's freezing outside, it really comes in. &#128563;

My other option is to give my pax masks when they get into my car on a snowy day. &#129315;


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Another thought, and I ran in to this earlier this year myself. Check the freon in your air conditioner. Even in the winter when the heater is running the air first passes through the AC as a dehumidifier. This is huge for keeping the windows defogged.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Another thought, and I ran in to this earlier this year myself. Check the freon in your air conditioner. Even in the winter when the heater is running the air first passes through the AC as a dehumidifier. This is huge for keeping the windows defogged.


I will definitely have them look when it's in for service next time! &#128513;


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I have this problem at times . I just use the defrost settings. And the rear window deiceer and foger.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> I have this problem at times . I just use the defrost settings. And the rear window deiceer and foger.


This happens with the defrosters on. The windshield and rear window are fine. Short of blasting my front defroster (which is VERY loud if turned all the way up), it's not enough to clear the side windows. &#128577;


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Get some weathertech window rain guards then. 
They're $100 for 4 doors and you can crack a window down a bit to let fresh air in without letting rain in. 
I personally like the window cracked when driving with Pax so I don't have to hear them as much.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm. I didn't find any that explicitly said tint safe (I don't want to ruin my tint). &#128513;
> 
> I know I could technically crack a window or my sunroof, but when it's freezing outside, it really comes in. &#128563;
> 
> My other option is to give my pax masks when they get into my car on a snowy day. &#129315;


I did a little checking, Rain-X says that anti-fog wipes are not tint safe, but a Google search of them shows mixed results. As others pointed out, weather tech or similar rain guards are wonderful, crack the window an inch and it will help to clear the humidity and heat, if you still get cold and freeze from that 1", I would suggest medical attention, as you wouldn't want to ride with me, not uncommon for me to have the a/c going when it's in the 20's out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> I did a little checking, Rain-X says that anti-fog wipes are not tint safe, but a Google search of them shows mixed results. As others pointed out, weather tech or similar rain guards are wonderful, crack the window an inch and it will help to clear the humidity and heat, if you still get cold and freeze from that 1", I would suggest medical attention, as you wouldn't want to ride with me, not uncommon for me to have the a/c going when it's in the 20's out.


Oh, I have a heated steering wheel and heated seats. I'm more thinking of my pax. They all have heated seats, except back middle, so they call jack them on high - but not everyone likes the feeling of a hot butt. Basically, I can crack the windows or sunroof, yes, but I generally don't do that with pax in the car on the highway (unless they ask) because it's also very loud.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Do you have outside ventilation on when you have the heat on . If so try turning it off. Or if off try turning it on.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Do you have outside ventilation on when you have the heat on . If so try turning it off. Or if off try turning it on.


That actually might be it. This is going to sound really stupid, but on this car I'm not sure if it's on outside ventilation or recirculation. It was obvious on all three of my previous cars. I guess I'll have to look it up in the manual! &#129315;


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, I have a heated steering wheel and heated seats. I'm more thinking of my pax. They all have heated seats, except back middle, so they call jack them on high - but not everyone likes the feeling of a hot butt. Basically, I can crack the windows or sunroof, yes, but I generally don't do that with pax in the car on the highway (unless they ask) because it's also very loud.


If you install vent visors/shades, you can crack your window about an inch, noise isn't that bad, I do it all the time


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Hand your pax some squeegees


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Ok, guys. I think @islanddriver was right. It hasn't snowed recently, so I haven't been able to test it out. However, my car's air recirculation button has three settings:

A: Automatic/car decides if air is recirculated depending on pollution levels
M: Manual/always recirculating
Off: Off/always outside air

The car has been set to "A" since I bought it. I didn't even know what that meant! &#129315;


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, guys. I think @islanddriver was right. It hasn't snowed recently, so I haven't been able to test it out. However, my car's air recirculation button has three settings:
> 
> A: Automatic/car decides if air is recirculated depending on pollution levels
> M: Manual/always recirculating
> ...


You welcome, hope it works for you. That's what I do in New York.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> You welcome, hope it works for you. That's what I do in New York.


My car is already smelling better when I have pax! &#129315;

Oh, and thank you! &#128513;


----------

